# [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*[Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute teste ich ein Netzteil, welches angeblich 780 Watt leisten soll und nur 38 Euro kostet! Kann man bei diesem Preis überhaupt noch eine anständige Qualität erwarten oder handelt es sich hier um einen der berüchtigten Chinaböller?*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres und die Technik im Detail*
*4. Testumgebung*
*5. Effizienz*
*6. Spannungsregulation*
*7. Lautstärke*
*8. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ich habe nun schon einige Netzteile getestet. Von ansatzweise brauchbar bis ziemlich gut hatte ich eigentlich schon alle Qualitätsstufen hier. Vor ein paar Tagen schrieb mich *R4Z0R1911* an, er wollte mir ein ganz besonderes Netzteil zum Testen überlassen. Dieses Netzteil hört auf den Namen *Gaming Power HM 780 W*. Wie der Name schon sagt, soll es sich um ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil handeln. Das besondere daran: Der Preis. Dieses Netzteil wird auf amazon und ebay verkauft, dort wird es aktuell für ca. 38 Euro angeboten.

Der Preis klingt unglaublich, kosten doch Netzteile von Markenherstellern in der Leistungsklasse locker 70 Euro, gute Netzteile sogar mindestens 130 Euro! Preislich bewegt es sich eher auf dem Niveau von namhaften Herstellern wie Inter Tech oder MS-Tech, welche bekanntlich keine tolle Qualität liefern. Ich bin gespannt wie dieses Netzteil nun letztendlich abschneiden wird  Ich möchte mich dazu noch bei R4Z0R1911 für die Bereitstellung des Netzteils bedanken!​*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ich habe das Netzteil ohne Produktverpackung bekommen, daher fällt eine Bewertung des Lieferumfangs an dieser Stelle einmal aus. Schaut man sich jedoch Bilder der Verpackung per Suchmaschine an, werden einige Dinge versprochen:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© by Amazon​

Windows 7
Windows Vista ready
NVidia Essential Vista
Intel Xeon inside
Intel Core Duo inside
AMD 64 Opteron
AMD 64 Athlon FX
Serial ATA
NVidia SLI Ready

Nun, die unterstützten Betriebssysteme und CPUs stellen auf jeden Fall nicht mehr den Stand der Technik dar. Immerhin soll dieses Netzteil mehrere Grafikkarten befeuern können, denn mit Nvidias SLI-Untersützung wird geworben.

Das war aber noch nicht alles, schauen wir uns einmal den Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil an:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor wir zu den technischen Daten kommen, schauen wir uns einmal den Text unten auf dem Aufkleber an. Dort wird geworben mit:


Strong Ouptput Power, High Effiziency  Low Ripple
Super Quiet Thermostatic Fan
Complies with CE Standard
Ultra-connectors, Ultra-area Radiator

Die Angaben mit dem leisen Lüfter, der hohen Effizienz und der starken Power werde ich im Test noch überprüfen. Beunruhigend mutet das "CE"-Zeichen an, denn hierbei handelt es sich nicht um die EU-Verordnung, sondern um das China-Export Zeichen. Es gibt Gerüchte, dass das CE-Logo hierbei missbräuchlich genutzt wird, genauere Informationen findet ihr zum Beispiel hier.

Auch der letzte Punkt wirft Fragen auf. Wie sehen denn zum Beispiel Ultra-connectors aus? So? Ich habe zumindest nur normale Anschlüsse an diesem Netzteil gefunden.

Nun aber zu den technischen Daten. Das Netzteil besitzt satte vier 12Volt-Rails, die jeweils eine Stromstärke von 20 Ampere besitzen. Leider gibt der Hersteller dieses Netzteils keine kombinierte Leistung an, so tappen wir noch im Dunkeln was die maximale Belastbarkeit angeht.

Insgesamt mutet das Netzteil wenig vertrauenerweckend an, aber schauen wir uns einmal die Technik an.​*3. Äußeres und die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Schauen wir uns das Netzteil einmal von außen an. Auf dem ersten Blick macht das ATX780HM einen guten Eindruck, die 16 cm lange Hülle besitzt einen dunklen Lack, welcher gut gegen Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer gewappnet ist. Das verchromte Lüftergitter ist klassisch gebaut und vergrößert die Abmessungen des Netzteils nicht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Kabeln wurde der Rotstift angesetzt, nur das ATX-Kabel besitzt einen halbwegs blickdichten Sleeve.

*Die Kabellängen im Detail:*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein Netzteil mit 780 Watt fällt die Ausstattung der Kabel sehr gering aus. Nur 4 SATA-Stecker und 3 Molex-Stecker, zudem nur zwei Stecker für Grafikkarten erwartet man eher von einem Netzteil der 400 Watt-Klasse. Bei 750-850W Netzteilen sind eigentlich mindestens vier PCI-Express Stecker für Grafikkarten Standard.​*Die Technik im Detail*

*Als erstes eine Warnung:
Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt!*

Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil in diesem Test, dem Innenleben.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon auf den ersten Blick fällt auf, dass dieses Boardlayout niemals für 780 Watt ausgelegt ist. Die Komponenten schauen eher nach einem 400 Watt-Design aus. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein gruppenreguliertes Design, der OEM-Hersteller ist HKC.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise kommt der Lüfter immer zum Schluss, da an diesem allerdings die passive PFC-Spule befestigt ist, schiebe ich das mal vor. Passives PFC ist nun wirklich nicht mehr der Stand der Technik. Der Lüfter besitzt eine Größe von 140 mm, technische Daten zu diesem habe ich allerdings nicht finden können.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir mit der Analyse der Komponenten. Die Eingangsfilterung ist auf einer eigenen Platine unter gebracht, auf dieser befinden sich zwei Y-Kondensatoren (blau), ein X-Kondensator und eine Spule. Weiter geht es mit einer Schmelzsicherung, einem Trafo und jeweils einem X- und Y-Kondensator.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Kondensatoren kommt eine sehr bunte Mischung zum Einsatz. Primär wurden zwei Kondensatoren der Marke "Cheng" verbaut, welche jeweils eine Kapazität von 820 Mikrofarad bei einer Spannungsfestigkeit von 200V haben. Die Kondensatoren besitzen zudem eine Temperaturfestigkeit von +105°C. Desweiteren wurden Kondensatoren von "BH", "ChengX" und "FCon" verbaut, ChengX überwiegt allerdings.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Netzteil besitzt sogar einen Protection-IC! Allerdings keinen besonders guten. Hierbei kommt ein Weltrend WT7520 zum Einsatz, welcher die Schutzschaltungen OVP und UVP auf 3,3V und 5V bereit stellt. 12V könnte er auch, aber laut Datenblatt greift OVP dort schon bei knapp 5V, was nun wirklich wenig Sinn machen würde. Insgesamt ist die Auswahl an Schutzschaltungen wirklich sehr gering.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zur größten Marketing-Lüge dieses Netzteils: Statt den vier versprochenen 12V Rails stellt die Platine nur zwei zur Verfügung! Viel schlimmer wird es allerdings noch, wenn man sich einmal die Unterseite der Platine anschaut. Dort wurden einfach sämtliche 12V-Kabel zusammen gelötet. In meinen Augen ist dieses Netzteil ein Single-Rail Netzteil.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötqualität ist erstaunlicherweise deutlich besser als ich erwartet habe. Zwar gibt es ein paar Stellen die man beanstanden könnte, aber insgesamt sieht das gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass die Elektronik des Netzteils niemals 780 Watt auf die Beine stellen könnte. Zudem ist die Auswahl an Schutzschaltungen sehr gering und die verbauten Komponenten wirken nicht besonders hochwertig.​
*4. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geforce GTX 480 stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Leistungsaufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistungsaufnahme überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt.

Neben dem ATX780HM kamen weitere Netzteile in diesem Test zum Einsatz:
1. Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W (80 Plus Bronze)
2. Antec TP-450C (80 Plus Gold)
3. Enermax Revo x´t 430W (80 Plus Gold)
4. Antec VP450P (80 Plus Bronze)
5. Seasonic X850 (Semipassiv, 80 Plus Gold)
6. Seasonic 860W Platinum (semipassiv, 80 Plus Platin)

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems habe ich mit Hilfe eines Profitec KD 302 gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert:

Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines Voltcraft SL-100 durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden vom Mainboard ausgelesen. Wie genau diese Werte in der Praxis wirklich sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.​*5. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Der Hersteller des ATX780HM verspricht laut Produktaufkleber eine hohe Effizienz. Schauen wir mal:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ja, von einer hohen Effizienz kann man hier nicht sprechen. Selbst die mit 80 Plus Bronze spezifizierten Netzteile sind hinsichtlich der Effizienz wesentlich besser als der Testkandidat. Dessen Effizienz dürfte weit unter 80% liegen. Warum ich das Netzteil nicht höher belastet habe, erfahrt ihr bei der Spannungsregulation:​*6. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannungen auf der +3,3V und +5V Schiene liegen nur knapp in der ATX-Norm, viel schlimmer sieht es allerdings auf der +12V Schiene aus. Schon im Szenario 3 lag die 12V-Voltage nur noch bei 11,405V, bei Szenario 4 sank diese sogar auf nur noch 11,194 Volt. Da das Netzteil bei der Belastung schon ziemlich ungesunde Geräusche von sich gab, habe ich höhere Belastungen an dieser Stelle vermieden. Insgesamt bestätigt sich hier meine Vermutung, das Netzteil ist niemals in der Lage die 780 Watt unfallfrei und ohne Katastrophe zu liefern.​*7. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hersteller unseres Testkandidaten versprach auf dem Aufkleber des Netzteils einen super leisen Lüfter. Nun ja, in der Realität ist das Netzteil mit Abstand das Lauteste das ich je gemessen habe. Zwar wird ein Antec TP450C bei Voller Last noch lauter, trotzdem ist die Lautstärke unseres Testkandidaten inakzeptabel hoch. Je höher man dieses Netzteil belastet, desto mehr Elektronikgeräusche erzeugt dieses auch, zudem fängt das Netzteil immer stärker an zu vibrieren. Dieses Netzteil kann einem wirklich Angst machen, insbesondere wenn ein Testsystem in Wert von mehreren hundert Euro damit befeuert wird.

Da sich der Lüfter zwischen den Szenarios 3 und 4 nicht schneller drehte, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich hier schon im Überlastbereich des Netzteils angekommen bin.​*8. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
An dieser Stelle greife ich einmal die Frage aus der Überschrift meines Reviews auf: "Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?". Nach meinem Test kann ich ganz klar sagen: Nein kann es nicht.

Positiv ist eigentlich nur das relativ kompakte Gehäuse zu vermelden, welches relativ robust ist.

Die negativen Punkte überwiegen an dieser Stelle deutlich. Das fängt schon bei der für ein 780W starkes Netzteil relativ spärlichen Kabelausstattung an. Kritik gibt es auch an der Technik des Netzteils, passive PFC ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Das statt versprochenen vier 12V-Rails in Wirklichkeit nur zwei Rails vorhanden sind, diese auch noch zusammen gelötet wurden, empfinde ich eigentlich schon als Täuschung. So verwundert es dann eigentlich auch nicht, dass das Netzteil eine unterirdische Effizienz besitzt und es kaum mehr als 350 Watt zu leisten imstande ist. Zudem ist das Netzteil schon bei geringster Belastung sehr laut. Ich habe schon einige Produkte getestet, aber meinen Fail-Award musste ich noch nicht zücken. Dieses Produkt hat ihn allerdings vollkommen verdient.

Ich kann das Netzteil daher nicht empfehlen, viel mehr muss ich davor warnen es zu kaufen. Geiz ist leider nicht immer geil, denn gute 750-850 Watt-Netzteile kosten eben zum Teil auch mehr als das Vierfache unseres Testkandidaten. Dafür läuft man dann auch nicht in Gefahr, dass dieses Netzteil nicht den gesamten PC killt.
*Insgesamt komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ relativ kompakte Abmessungen

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- wenige und kurze Kabel
- sehr günstige Komponenten im Inneren verbaut
- passive PFC
- Anzahl an Schutzschaltungen sehr gering
- nur zwei 12V Rails vorhanden, diese wurden auch noch zusammen gelötet
- leistet niemals 780 Watt, eher 350 Watt
- sehr geringe Effizienz
- Spannungsregulation bedenklich
- sehr hohe Lautstärke​
Das Gaming Power HM 780 W bekommt von mir den verknoteten Rüssel für besonders schlechte Produkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

So das Review ist nun online, viel Spass beim Lesen! Werden die Bilder angezeigt?


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Alter Schwede... da fällt einem ja kaum noch was zu ein  

Mal wieder ein schönes Review 
Die Hardware ist noch heile, oder? ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Dank meines fehlenden Mutes das Netzteil an seine absoluten Grenzen zu bringen, lebt meine Hardware noch


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Sehr gutes Review! Bin mal gespannt ob das Video dazu noch erscheint  (Was ich allerdings draußen drehen würde)


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Oh weh. Sowas habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Ich hoffe nur dass das von niemandem gekauft wird, oder wie lnage es dauert, bis man im Web ein davon verärgerten User findet.

Sowas sollte man wirklich nihct auf den Markt loslassen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dank meines fehlenden Mutes das Netzteil an seine absoluten Grenzen zu bringen, lebt meine Hardware noch



Hätte man dass nicht auch durch Wiederstände im Freien erreichen können? 
(Mit dir ganz weit weg und irgendeiner kleinen Digitalkammera die auf das Netzteil hält)


Der Rest der Review wie immer in gewohnter herausragender Qualität. Danke dafür!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Oh weh. Sowas habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Ich hoffe nur dass das von niemandem gekauft wird, oder wie lnage es dauert, bis man im Web ein davon verärgerten User findet.
> 
> Sowas sollte man wirklich nihct auf den Markt loslassen.



Glaub mir, es Kaufen leider viele... Wollen alle nur noch billig, billig, billig...  30€ sind meist schon zu viel.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Hätte man dass nicht auch durch Wiederstände im Freien erreichen können?
> (Mit dir ganz weit weg und irgendeiner kleinen Digitalkammera die auf das Netzteil hält)



Ja, Problem ist, dass meine Digicam nur Videos in 640*480 macht, also unterste Qualität. Ich werd dazu aber noch einen Kumpel fragen der eine bessere Digicam hat und das Netzteil dann kurz schließen. Das passiert natürlich dann draußen


----------



## metalstore (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

schönes Review 
aber ist es normal, das die Komponenten schief/schräg auf der Platine sitzen?


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Viele Komponenten werden von Hand auf die Platine gesetzt und dann erst angelötet. Aus dem Grund steht halt auch mal was schief, bei dem Exemplar ist das aber schon sehr deutlich zu sehen  Auswirkungen auf die Funktion dürfte das aber noch nicht haben.


----------



## metalstore (30. Mai 2014)

Ok, gut zu wissen


----------



## NerdFlanders (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Rechts oben am NT Sticker: Pentium IV


----------



## Benie (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Solche NT findet man oft in Fertigrechnern, mit sehr spartanischer Ausstattung und niedrigem Preis.
Schönes Review, in dem man mal wieder gut sieht, wie hier gespart wird bei den inneren Bauteilen.

Damit kann man schnell sein ganzes System zerschießen, also Finger weg von solchen Watt-Blendern


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Benie schrieb:


> Solche NT findet man oft in Fertigrechnern, mit sehr spartanischer Ausstattung und niedrigem Preis.
> Schönes Review, in dem man mal wieder gut sieht, wie hier gespart wird bei den inneren Bauteilen.
> Damit kann man schnell sein ganzes System zerschießen, also Finger weg von solchen Watt-Blendern



Fertig-Rechner haben meist ordentliche Netzteile von FSP oder sogar Delta drin.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Kommt drauf an welche Fertig-Rechner. Rechner von HP, Acer, Medion usw. besitzen durchaus brauchbare Netzteile, Komplett-Rechner von kleinen Hardware-Buden verbauen gerne mal MS-Tech, Inter Tech oder das getestete Netzteil.


----------



## Goyoma (30. Mai 2014)

Hammer Review, vielen Dank! Echt gut gemacht, sehr ausführlich, spitze!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Der Lüfter besitzt eine Größe von 140 mm, technische Daten zu diesem habe ich allerdings nicht finden können.[/INDENT]


 
Ist einer von BaoDiKai mit einfachem Sleevelager. Drehzahl dürfte um 1600-2200rpm liegen (Schätzwert auf Basis des 120mm Modells, genauers gibts nur bei den Chinesischen Gelben Seiten, für die man nen Account braucht)


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Sehr schönes Review.
Lässt sich gut lesen und die Bilder sind Klasse. Da würde ich gerne einen Kurs bei dir belegen. 
Die Diagramme übrigens auch.


----------



## Goyoma (30. Mai 2014)

Ich schließe mich mit dem Unterricht an.

Ich finde es echt erstaunlich wie gut sich Chiller damit auskennt, Hut ab.


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Mai 2014)

Einfach top getestet.daumen

Mach weiter so.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Top Test ja. Eine Frechheit dass es solche Schrottprodukte überhaupt gibt, Leute mit weniger Wissen kaufen dieses Teil noch und wundern sich wenn was passiert


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, Problem ist, dass meine Digicam nur Videos in 640*480 macht, also unterste Qualität. Ich werd dazu aber noch einen Kumpel fragen der eine bessere Digicam hat und das Netzteil dann kurz schließen. Das passiert natürlich dann draußen



Freu mich schon auf das Video!


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Mai 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf das Video!



Ja geil da freue ich nich auch drauf.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review.
> Lässt sich gut lesen und die Bilder sind Klasse. Da würde ich gerne einen Kurs bei dir belegen.
> Die Diagramme übrigens auch.





Goyoma schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mit dem Unterricht an.
> 
> Ich finde es echt erstaunlich wie gut sich Chiller damit auskennt, Hut ab.



Ich hab auch mal klein angefangen  Noch im November letzten Jahres kannte ich mich überhaupt nicht mit Netzteilen aus, lernen kann sowas also jeder


----------



## metalstore (30. Mai 2014)

*handheb*
Ich melde mich ebenfalls für den Unterricht 
Also für die kurze Zeit so wie du das erzählst ist der Review (oder ist es das Review? )  echt Bombe


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Top Review Chiller !!!

Schon krass was so auf den Markt geworfen wird. Aber mal ehrlich, wie kann man sowas legal verkaufen ? Theoretisch ist das doch Betrug und ich bezweifel ob die Elektronik da drin sicher ist, geschweige denn, das das Netzteil überhaupt ne Zulassung hier in Deutschland haben kann.
Schon allein als 700 Watt verkaufen, reale 400 Watt (wenn überhaupt) bringen und dann auch noch mit 4 12 Volt Rails werben, welche dann nur 2 sind, die auch noch zusammengelötet wurden(ich denke mal das mussten die, weil dem Netzteil wohl schon mit 300 Watt die Puste ausgegangen währe^^) ... Das ist ne Frechheit, Betrug und solchen Geräten gehört in DE die Zulassung entzogen 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Noch im November letzten Jahres kannte ich mich überhaupt nicht mit Netzteilen aus, lernen kann sowas also jeder



Wie kann man sowas so schnell lernen ... Gerade auf dieses Niveau ??? Krass Sache, von daher Daumen hoch 

OT:
Sei dem neukauf meines Netzteils beschäftige ich mich auch ein wenig mit Netzteilen(Tendenz geht zur neugier der Funktionsweise und zum Aufbau mit Vor- und Nachteilen) . Nur ist die Elektronik darin so komplex, dass ich beim lesen öfter mal den Pfaden verliere


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich würds gern brennen sehen


----------



## metalstore (30. Mai 2014)

Dito, allerdings bitte ohne die restliche Hardware zu grillen


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Lernen kann man sehr schnell.
Mir gings aber weniger um Netzteile sondern um die Qualität deiner Fotos.
Echt super.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

So habe ich es mir vorgestellt als ich es zu Chiller Versand habe... Ein guter Test und zum Schluss das ding vor der Kamera Grillen.


----------



## rackcity (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

gute review!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/_chiller_-albums-atx780hm-6485-picture743722-img-0009.jpg

dort steht ja schon "cheng" PENG!


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Brennen wird es, ich denke ein kleiner Kurzschluss dürfte reichen 

Die Fotos mache ich mit einer prähistorischen Digicam (Canon A590IS), aber ich bearbeite diese im Nachhinein noch. Mal ein Beispiel von vorher-nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum dazulernen:
Also alles kenne ich bei Netzteilen auch noch nicht, dazu fehlt mir selbst noch das Fachwissen. Für den Einstieg lohnen sich eigentlich gute Netzteiltests, hierbei wären zum Beispiel die Tests von Philip Pfab auf Computerbase, Thomas Ludziarczyk auf hartware und soulpain auf planet3dnow zu nennen. Grade letzerer hat auch viele Artikel über den Aufbau von Netzteilen veröffentlicht, in die ich auch gerne mal rein lese, als Beispiel wäre dieser Artikel zu nennen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-artikel-gute-gegen-schlechte-netzteile.html
Er hat aber noch viele weitere veröffentlicht 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für das ganze Lob, das spornt mich an noch viele Tests und Reviews zu veröffentlichen!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Wer vertreibt eigentlich dieses Schrott Teil ?


----------



## metalstore (30. Mai 2014)

Ich denke auf Grund von sehr wahrscheinlicher Gewalt gegen den Hersteller wegen diesem Produkt darf ebenjener nicht genannt werden 

Edit: achso, es geht um die Verkäufer/Shops, ich dachte, du meinst den Hersteller, mein Fehler :/


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Vertrieben wird es von fast allen Shops... Selbst Mindfactory etc. Verkaufen solche Netzteile. Hergestellt ist es von HKC. Von wem der Auftrag kommt, weiß glaube ich keiner.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Also bei Mindfactory habe ich es noch nicht gesehen, auf geizhals finde ich es auch nicht. Wenn man den Namen des Netzteils bei google eingibt, kommt man bei amazon wieder raus:
Gaming Power Netzteil 780W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst "Verkaufen solche Netzteile"
Damit meine ich billig - Schrott - Netzteile allgemein.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Aha, meinte schon den Hersteller


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Der Hersteller ist HKC, steht auch im Review inkl. Link.


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Mai 2014)

Verfasse doch mal ne Rezension bei Amazon darüber.

Du musst Dir nur was einfallen lassen, wie Du den Linkfilter austrickst, sonst entfernt der den/die Http-Link/s.

Und noch etwas:
Ohne echtes CE-Zeichen darf sowas eigentlich gar nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden, der Verkauf ist im Prinzip also sogar illegal...zumindest in Deutschland.

MfG


----------



## Goyoma (31. Mai 2014)

Was ist ein CE-Zeichen?


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Mai 2014)

Zu faul Google zu benutzen?

Gucke er dort:

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=CE-Kennzeichnung

oder dort:

http://www.ce-zeichen.de

oder dort:

http://www.din.de/cmd?level=tpl-unt...id=47429&menusubrubid=47435&cmssubrubid=47435

Auch nett:

http://www.ihk-koblenz.de/innovation/innovation_technologie/Innovation_1359/


Tante Edit hat die Links mal etwas eingesäubert...


----------



## Goyoma (31. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich bin am Handy in Greifswald mit Null Empfang und E internet. Da lädt Google 3 Jahre. Das Forum lädt schneller.

Danke, werde es mir nacher durchlesen!


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Mai 2014)

Okay, das ist tatsächlich ein Argument, kenne das.

Habe mal die Links etwas gesäubert, ging ja gar nicht, dieser ganze Redirect-Mist über das große G...


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Eine Bewertung bei Amazon ist bereits raus


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2014)

Sind Fragen bei Ebay öffentlich?  
Wenn, dann frag mal, ob die denn Wissen, dass sie ein brandgefährliches Netzteil verkaufen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Leider wurde der Link zensiert :S


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich hab es mal bearbeitet, hoffentlich winken die das durch.


----------



## Ion (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Sehr interessanter Bericht, danke.
Bin ich froh mir vor 5 Jahren ein richtig gutes Netzteil gekauft zu haben.


----------



## metalstore (31. Mai 2014)

Also die Bewertung unter deiner (3 Sterne + "von Amazon verifizierter Kauf", darf man/ich den Autor nennen, damit eindeutig ist, welche Bewertung ich meine?) ist ja wohl eine Frechheit
Er macht doch tatsächlich sein Netzteil dafür verantwortlich, dass sein PC so langsam ist 
Also manchmal frage ich mich echt....nein, ich sags lieber nicht

Im Kontrast dazu dann dieses schöne Review, welches es zum Glück auch auf Amazon geschafft hat und hoffentlich jeden davon abhält, dieses Wunderwerk der Technik *großeshust* zu erwerben

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Viele gute Bewertungen basieren halt auf PCs die kaum mehr als 200 Watt unter Last brauchen. Damit läuft das Netzteil auf den ersten Blick ja auch, nur viel Plan haben die Leute natürlich nicht


----------



## metalstore (31. Mai 2014)

Jap 
Zum Glück gibt es Leute wie dich, die das den unwissenden beibringen wollen 
Bei manchen stößt man da allerdings vermutlich auf eine Wand, wegen der Einstellung "Kauf ich weil billig" -..-


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Geil finde ich folgenenden Kommentar: 


> leise leistung sat und standby modus blink die power led
> kabel stecker alle da in ausreichender länge.
> 8800gtx und 4 festplaten dvd recoder kein problem



Man kann also auch seine SAT Anlage und seinen DVD Recorder anschließen. Top!

Allgemein kann man behaupten, dass man um die meisten "Gaming" Produkte lieber einen großen Bogen machen sollte. Kommt irgendwie immer nur Mist bei rum.


----------



## Legacyy (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Hab mir auch mal die 5* Bewertungen durchgelesen..
Es gibt doch was, das unendlicher ist als das Universum.... die menschliche Dummheit 



> Ausgepackt, kurz die Stecker mit denen vom alten Netzteil verglichen.  Altes Netzteil ausgebaut, neues rein, Stecker angeschlossen.
> Sogar für einen Laien wie mich eine leicht lösbare Aufgabe.





> also dieses netzteil ist echt sau mäßig gut Statt sich ein bequit für  200 Euro zukaufen empfehle ich echt dieses netzteil es ist genau so  leise wie ein bequiet.
> Naja was will man noch sagen alles in einem ein SUPER NETZTEIL kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen


----------



## metalstore (31. Mai 2014)

Nein, auch die menschliche Dummheit hat ihre Grenzen, spätestens wenn sie in ne Steckdose langen oder vergleichbares machen, natürliche Selektion ftw 
Ne, aber was die dort geschrieben haben ist echt... Fragwürdig, nett ausgedrückt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

@ Legacyy 

Ich hab Chillers Bewertung mal für die Ewigkeit festgehalten, sollte sich Amazon evtl doch entscheiden sowas lieber nicht öffentlich zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich nehmen sich viele solche Bewertungen zu Herzen ... Es könnte genauso gut der Nachbar sein, der sich sowas in den Rechner baut und die Bude steht in Flammen wenn du von der Arbeit kommst ... Schon irgendwie beängstigend


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Nachbar ist gut, ich wohne im Appartment 74, da gibts also insgesamt genug Nachbarn die zündeln könnten 

Aber ja, die Kommentare bei Amazon sind manchmal echt zum davonlaufen, bei den anderen Netzteilen von Inter Tech oder MS-Tech siehts leider nicht viel besser aus


----------



## metalstore (31. Mai 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Amazon solche potentielle Sprengsätze verkauft?
Müssen die sich eigentlich nicht mal an den Kopf langen deswegen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer aber manche Menschen lassen sich alles andrehen


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

die Eklos sind von Cheng sollte wohl PENG heißen

Kurzschlusstest gemacht


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Mai 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben ist das Inverkehrbringen ohne echtes CE-Zeichen nicht erlaubt, der Verkauf also potentiell illegal.

Und ein PC-Netzteil berührt nach Wikipedia mindestens zwei Kategorien.


----------



## Kusarr (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



> [...]
> - leistet niemals 780 Watt, eher 350 Watt
> [...]



Is das dann nich einfach nur einskalter Betrug?


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2014)

Alle Ermittler konnten bisher keine Auskinft mehr geben, nachdem sie 780Watt entnommen haben


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Oh mann, diese 5"-Bewertungen sind manchmal zum Schiessen 



> ein sehr gutes Netzteil kostet wenig kann viel.
> habe bis jetzt kein günstiges gefunden mit dieser watt zahl einwandfrei
> kann ich nur empfehlen.





> Der Lüfter ist nicht besonders laut, Leistungsstarker Trafo, gute  Verarbeitung. Der Einbau war auch für einen nicht professionellen  PC-Schrauber ohne Mühe zu bewältigen. Empfehlenswert!





> Das perfekte Netzteil für den Gamer PC. Kraftvoll durch 780 Watt und  absolut Leise. Würde ich wieder kaufen. Anschlüsse und Kabellängen sind  absolut ausreichend.





> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Da ich vor habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen, musste ich mir erstmal ein Netzteil kaufen was da auch standhält =D
> Nach einer Weile fand ich dann dieses. Ich habe es bestellt und es erstmal schnell eingebaut ohne Probleme...
> ...





> Oft wird im Netz vor den billigen "Chinaböllern" gewarnt. Ich habe das  Netzteil nun 1 Woche im Betrieb (10. Std. täglich) und bislang keine  Probleme. Der Lüfter ist laufruhig, keine lästigen Gerüche oder  sonstiges. Meine Grafikkarte benötigt ein Netzteil mit mind. 550 Watt.  Doch mein altes Markennetzteil mit 560 Watt hat es trotzdem nicht  gepackt. Ich kann die Meinung, kein billiges Netzteil zu nehmen, nicht  teilen. Ich persönlich muss nicht die Namen der s. g. Markengeräte  finanzieren. Die produzieren ebenso in China und kochen auch nur mit  Wasser. Für mich hier: KLARE KAUFEMPFEHLUNG.
> 
> Zu meinem System:
> Intel i5 2500K
> ...




...manchmal ist PC-Selbstmord die einzige Lösung, sonst lernen die's nie.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Oh mann, diese 5"-Bewertungen sind manchmal zum Schiessen
> 
> ...manchmal ist PC-Selbstmord die einzige Lösung, sonst lernen die's nie.



Aaaahhhhhh merken die noch was?


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Is das dann nich einfach nur einskalter Betrug?


 
Tja gute Frage, in rechtlichen Sachen kenne ich mich nicht aus, daher hüte ich mich davor Wörter wie "Betrug" oder "kriminell" in den Mund zu nehmen. Als Tester kann man so nämlich Probleme bekommen, wenn man den Sachverhalt nicht einwandfrei beweisen kann. Mit meinen relativ primitiven Testmethoden lasse ich es daher nicht drauf ankommen


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mit meinen relativ primitiven Testmethoden lasse ich es daher nicht drauf ankommen


 

Frag doch mal Stefan, ob er in nächster Zeit mit ner Chroma spielen darf?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

gerad kein AUto


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Nachbar ist gut, ich wohne im Appartment 74, da gibts also insgesamt genug Nachbarn die zündeln könnten
> 
> Aber ja, die Kommentare bei Amazon sind manchmal echt zum davonlaufen, bei den anderen Netzteilen von Inter Tech oder MS-Tech siehts leider nicht viel besser aus


 
Das Problem daran ist, viele Rechner wo solch NT´s zum Einsatz kommen verbrauchen wenn es hochkommt zwischen 200 - 250W und da ist das NT ausreichend dimensioniert.
Kenne selbst einen der ein LC Power NT (600W) in einem ITX PC im Einsatz hat, den sein Sys kommt im schlimmsten Fall auf 100W. Ich habe ihm schon oft gesagt er möge es tauschen da LC Power bei diesem NT keine Schutzschaltungen hat (Test auf der CB) aber er ist halt der Meinung dass da nix passieren kann.

Solange nix passiert machen sich die wenigsten Gedanken drüber, seine Meinung (Be Quiet lebt nur vom Marketing, die NT´s sind eh alle gleich), was soll man da noch viel sagen? Er hat eine Meinung und lässt sich trotz Tests (auch diesen hier) nicht beirren, ein NT darf max. 30€ kosten.


----------



## metalstore (1. Juni 2014)

Spätestens wenn er einen weiteren Verbraucher mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme am selben Stromkreis hängen hat und ihm neben der Sicherung noch das Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse fliegt wird er deinen Standpunkt verstehen... Hoffentlich


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> gerad kein AUto


 
Was macht dein weißer Import Sportwagen?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2014)

Ist der Supra tot? 
Wahrscheinlich nur in der Werkstatt für frisches Öl und nen fetten Turbo^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

ach du schande, bin ich froh, dass ich inzwischen mehr ahnung hab. ich hatte mal notgedrungen ein 20€/550W netzteil, da dessen vorgänger den leichten schlag aufs case nicht vertragen hat. 
das system ist inzwischen den alterstod gestorben, somit ist nichts weiter zu schaden gekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist der Supra tot?


 Ja, leider 
Die Korrosion aufgrund längerer Standzeit...


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



metalstore schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn er einen weiteren Verbraucher mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme am selben Stromkreis hängen hat und ihm neben der Sicherung noch das Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse fliegt wird er deinen Standpunkt verstehen... Hoffentlich


 

Nein, dann war's die blöde Grafikkarte. 
So einer kam mir echt mal unter, als ich noch im Hardwareladen gearbeitet hab. Wollte ne GTX 580 in einen Fertig-PC einbauen, dessen NT schon laut dem Etikett nur 350W lieferte. Natürlich war dann die Graka Schuld, weil vorher lief der PC ja, was aus der Sicht eines komplett ahnungslosen Menschen sogar eine nachvollziehbare Schlussfolgerung ist.


----------



## metalstore (1. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nein, dann war's die blöde Grafikkarte.
> So einer kam mir echt mal unter, als ich noch im Hardwareladen gearbeitet hab. Wollte ne GTX 580 in einen Fertig-PC einbauen, dessen NT schon laut dem Etikett nur 350W lieferte. Natürlich war dann die Graka Schuld, weil vorher lief der PC ja, was aus der Sicht eines komplett ahnungslosen Menschen sogar eine nachvollziehbare Schlussfolgerung ist.



Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass das ein Scherz war.....
Nun, es muss ja nicht immer ein Markennetzteil à la be quiet! sein, aber es sollte schon das taugen, was drauf steht (und der Kunde sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wieso es wie in deinem Beispiel nicht funktioniert....)...

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie von dem Hersteller Delta Electronics gehört, aber mein Netzteil (für den Laptop) ist von denen und es funktioniert einwandfrei seid mehr als 4 Jahren....


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Delta ist ein OEM-Hersteller, genau wie z.B. FSP, LiteOn, CWT usw. Diese Hersteller stellen nicht unbedingt für den Endkundenmarkt her, bieten aber die technische Basis für Vermarkter wie Be Quiet, Enermax usw. an. Bei Fertig-PCs von HP, Acer, Medion usw. findet man daher auch oft Netzteile von den OEM-Herstellern. Bei Notebooks sieht es ähnlich aus, mein Notebook-Netzteil ist zum Beispiel von LiteOn


----------



## metalstore (1. Juni 2014)

Ok, schön, wieder ne Menge dazugelernt, danke


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



metalstore schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass das ein Scherz war.....


 
Nö, war's nicht, der Mensch hatte einfach keine Ahnung davon, wie PCs funktionieren und nach Aufklärung + Demonstration wollte er dann ein E8 500W dazu haben. Ich hab ihm dann noch angeboten, das Ding gratis einzubauen und am Ende hat der Rechner auch funktioniert.


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, solange er es dann noch eingesehen hat und niemand/nichts zu schaden gekommen ist, ist ja alles ok


----------



## Disneyfreund (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Schöne Review.

Da wurde doch bestimmt einer Bestochen, damit es auf den Markt kommt.

Die Amazon Bewertungen stimmen mit deinem Fazit überein und sagen auch schon ne menge über das Netzteil:
Gaming Power Netzteil 780W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mehrere Berichten davon, dass es weniger Leistung bereitstellt, als draufsteht.

Abgesehen davon berichten viele schon von defekten NT nach kurzer Zeit.


Dieses Netzteil eignet sich meiner Meinung nach nur als Briefbeschwerer oder als Türstopper.

Amüsant finde ich auch, dass bei Amazon und überall anders auch steht : kein Hersteller


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Dieses Netzteil eignet sich meiner Meinung nach nur als Briefbeschwerer oder als Türstopper.


 
Die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre Brandbeschleuniger


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre Brandbeschleuniger



Ist das nicht "ein bisschen " ungesund/giftig?


----------



## xpSyk (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dieses Teil sowieso nur im Freien betreiben.


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

aber dann auch nur für Sprengstoff-Feldversuche


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Mal schauen ob sich dieses Netzteil noch zu einem Panzerbrandgeschoss entwickelt, das Video ist in Planung


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Hast du mal in Computerläden in deiner Umgebung geguckt was dort für Netzteile verkauft werden?
Ist manchmal sehr interessant.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Also wir Verkaufen das System Power 7, E9 bis 480w und das LC 9550  Und leider auch auf Wunsch Noname PSUs.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal in Computerläden in deiner Umgebung geguckt was dort für Netzteile verkauft werden?
> Ist manchmal sehr interessant.


 
Ja, als ich Ende letzten Jahres noch keinen wirklichen Plan von Netzteilen hatte, ich mir mein Modu 87+ kaputt gegangen. Ich bin dann zum örtlichen PC-Laden gefahren um mir bestätigen zu lassen, dass das Netzteil auch wirklich kaputt ist. War es in der Tat, also haben sie mir gleich angeboten ein Ersatznetzteil bei ihnen zu kaufen. Er geht also nach hinten ins Lager und holt einen weißen Karton mit einer großen roten Schrift. Ich hab das damals nicht genauer gesehen, aber es müsste diese Verpackung gewesen sein 
http://geizhals.at/p/4432/664432/664432-3.jpg

Gut, dass ich ihm damals gesagt habe das ich einen extrem stromfressenden PC habe. Da meinte er dann, das das Netzteil wohl nicht ausreichen würde, er hatte aber auch kein höherwertigeres da. Naja, ich denk das sagt dann alles über diesen Shop aus


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juni 2014)

Also bei us werden lc power und co vertickt und ich glaube nicht das die gut sind


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2014)

Super Review schade dass du das Netzteil nicht bis zu den versprochenen 780W (versuchen) durftest zu quälen, bisl Feuerwerk am Mittag..
Wieder mal schade zu sehen wie unwissende Kunden hinters Licht geführt werden, selbst die Wenigsten, die sich noch den Aufkleber aufm Netzteil anschauen und verstehen würden ohne öffnen des Netzteils nie herrausfinden können das hier Singlerail in der Mogelbox verkauft wird.
Aber wenn man in verschiedenen Threads gegen solche Chinaböller versucht vor zu gehen erwartet einen meist Argumente wie "In Deutschland gibt es Richtlinien die den Verkauf von gefährlichen Netzteilen verbieten" das die Realität anders aussieht hast du ja bewiesen.

Dem Absatz in dem du die Railverteilung ansprichst mit dazu gehörigem Foto kann ich nicht ganz folgen, liegt aber an meiner Unwissenheit die versch. Rails auf der Unterseite nicht erkennen zu können. Könnte sich wer die Mühe machen die Rails vielleicht auf dem Foto mal farblich nach zu ziehen?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Dissi schrieb:


> Dem Absatz in dem du die Railverteilung ansprichst mit dazu gehörigem Foto kann ich nicht ganz folgen, liegt aber an meiner Unwissenheit die versch. Rails auf der Unterseite nicht erkennen zu können. Könnte sich wer die Mühe machen die Rails vielleicht auf dem Foto mal farblich nach zu ziehen?


 
Auf den Absatz wurde ich bereits schon hingewiesen. Hierbei musst du das Bild darüber nehmen, also das mit dem roten Pfeil drauf. Ich zeigs aber nochmal genauer:

1. Hier sieht man die Oberseite der Platine. Wie man sieht, sind nur zwei 12V-Rails vorgesehen (12V1 und 12V2):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Schaut man sich dann aber die Unterseite an, wurden einfach die verbliebenen 12V-Rails zusammen gelötet (roter Pfeil), diese sind also nicht voneinander getrennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe jetzt versteht man was ich meine


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Jup verstanden ich danke dir .


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

So wie das aussieht könnte man aber gut und gern meinen, da hätte wer von dem (flüssigen) Lötzinn "verschüttet" (geht ja nicht) anstatt die 12V-Schienen zusammenzulöten


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Also bei us werden lc power und co vertickt und ich glaube nicht das die gut sind


 Ganz so schlecht, wie gesagt wird, sind sie nicht. Auf jeden Fall schon mal besser als das, was hier getestet wurde. Oder einiges von Inter Tech und MS-Tech...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich habe mal die Verbraucherzentrale Angeschrieben mit Link zum Review


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz so schlecht, wie gesagt wird, sind sie nicht. Auf jeden Fall schon mal besser als das, was hier getestet wurde. Oder einiges von Inter Tech und MS-Tech...



ganz übel waren diese Goldenen LC Power mit zwei Lüfter ist mindestens aber 10 Jahre her


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Bitte was, zwei Lüfter? O.o
Damit die man Gemüse noch feiner schnetzeln kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



poiu schrieb:


> ganz übel waren diese Goldenen LC Power mit zwei Lüfter ist mindestens aber 10 Jahre her


Ich hab hier noch sowas mit 2 Lüftern, allerdings in einem stabilen Alu Gehäuse. Schaut ganz witzig aus.

Aber vor 10 Jahren waren auch irgendwie fast alle Geräte am Markt ziemlich übel. Da hattest die Wahl zwischen Pest, Cholera und OEM Ware (FSP; Seasonic, HEC), wobei ich die Zeit bis 2009 mit HEC Netzteilen und einem Silverstone Zeus überbrückt hab


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab im Keller noch zwei alte Rechner stehen, die ich mal auseinanderbauen wollte, mal gucken, ob die auch zwei Lüfter am Netzteil haben 
Was war/ist an FSP und Seasonic auszusetzen, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sind deren Netzteile recht annehmbar?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

FSP ist ok, Seasonic hingegen sehr gut, unter Last aber sehr laut. Zwar sollte man nicht alle Netzteile eines OEMs über einen Kamm schweren, aber so hab ich die beiden OEMs in Erinnerung


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Ist jedes Netzteil von FSP, Seasonic und von dir genannten Konsorten OEM-Ware oder nur die, die bei/Von Acer, Asus etc. verbaut werden?


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Delta ist noch ein sehr guter OEM. 



> Ist jedes Netzteil von FSP, Seasonic und von dir genannten Konsorten OEM-Ware oder nur die, die bei/Von Acer, Asus etc. verbaut werden?



Nein, FSP gibbet doch auch so im Handel, zudem sind die ganzen BeQuiet Netzteile bis auf einige Ausnahmen von denen, siehe Fortron/Source Aurum Pro 850W
Bei Seasonic das selbe Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1200W. 

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Stimmt, FPS und Seasonic sind so ziemlich die einzigen OEM-Hersteller die du auch im Endkundenmarkt findest. Bei Delta, LiteOn oder CWT wirst du da z.B. nichts finden.


----------



## metalstore (2. Juni 2014)

Ok 
Ja, wie schon gesagt, mein Laptopnetzteil ist von Delta, seit mehr als.vier Jahren keinerlei Probleme damit 
(und es ist dazu noch sehr leise )


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

HEC gibbet auch so ist mir gerade mal so ungewollt aufgefallen: Compucase HEC-350TC-2WB


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich wurde schon gedrängt die 400W-Version davon in meinem nächsten Roundup zu testen, aber spannend finde ich dieses Netzteil irgendwie nicht


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



> Ich wurde schon gedrängt die 400W-Version davon in meinem nächsten Roundup zu testen, aber spannend finde ich dieses Netzteil irgendwie nicht


Da gibt es deutlich interessantere Kandidaten wie z.B. das neue Takens 
700/5 Joa, 140 Watt würde ich dem Gerät zutrauen


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



metalstore schrieb:


> Ist jedes Netzteil von FSP, Seasonic und von dir genannten Konsorten OEM-Ware oder nur die, die bei/Von Acer, Asus etc. verbaut werden?


 Nein, aber so war es früher halt mal...
Also vor 10 Jahren.

Da gab es nix, was man als 'Consumerware' bezeichnen konnte. Topower waren die ersten, die mit eloxierten Gehäusen und verdrillten Kabeln sowie Sleeves angefangen haben...
Qualitativ sind die Teile aber nicht so viel toller als das, was man LC-Power so unterstellt...


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Natürlich kann das gut gehen. Aber ich will das nicht testen mit meiner teuren Hardware. Ausserdem muss ein Netzteil leise sein und keine Geräusche von sich geben. Weder on Standby noch unter Last.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Framinator schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das gut gehen. Aber ich will das nicht testen mit meiner teuren Hardware. Ausserdem muss ein Netzteil leise sein und keine Geräusche von sich geben. Weder on Standby noch unter Last.


 
Ehm. Es kann nicht gut gehen, da es keine 500w Leistet....


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Framinator schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das gut gehen.


 
Nein kann es nicht.
Wenn das Netzteil nicht mal 300 Watt schafft und die Ripple Noise Werte sonst wo sind klappt das Teil bei allem weg was nicht nach Office Rechner aussieht.


----------



## AMD-CPU (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Tolles Review, sehr ausführlich und informativ, mach weiter so!

Du solltest als nächstes mal das Inter-Tech SL500 testen, ein 500W Netzteil für 15€


----------



## Aer0 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



AMD-CPU schrieb:


> Tolles Review, sehr ausführlich und informativ, mach weiter so!
> 
> Du solltest als nächstes mal das Inter-Tech SL500 testen, ein 500W Netzteil für 15€


 Wäre ich auch für, hat ja ein noch bessers preis/leistungs verhältniss^^


----------



## metalstore (4. Juni 2014)

Nicht zwingend, es hat ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis für die Leistung, mit der es beworben wird, aber nicht zwingend für die, die es tatsächlich liefert.... 
(also im Vergleich zu diesem^^)


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juni 2014)

120Watt wird es schon schaffen, davon 10 die Lüftersteuerung


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Das Inter Tech wird soweit ich weiß grade von Computerbase getestet, insofern habe ich davon erstmal Abstand genommen. Ich habe aber schon neue Ideen bezüglich Netzteil-Reviews


----------



## metalstore (4. Juni 2014)

Achso, ok 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wir müssten hier mal ein Großprojekt starten, bei dem das Forum (evtl ja zusammen mit PCGH/Computec?) ein gutes Netzteil baut/bauen lässt, wenn ich mir das hier ansehe, also schlechter kanns beim besten Willen doch nicht mehr werden


----------



## AMD-CPU (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



metalstore schrieb:


> Achso, ok
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wir müssten hier mal ein Großprojekt starten, bei dem das Forum (evtl ja zusammen mit PCGH/Computec?) ein gutes Netzteil baut/bauen lässt, wenn ich mir das hier ansehe, also schlechter kanns beim besten Willen doch nicht mehr werden


 
Leider doch  China-Böller: Hantol Silent 700 Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement


----------



## EastCoast (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Na bei diesem einen Kiss Quiet Netzteil sind/waren doch auch Metallplatten als "PFC-Ersatz" verbaut:
350-420W Roundup - 4 günstige Netzteile im Test

Fragt sich jetzt was besser ist: Metallplatten oder Zementblock? 

Ansonsten danke für den Test! Leider musstest du durch den Kauf den Anbieter auch noch unterstützen - aber das ging ja wohl nicht anders. *hmpf*


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Inter Tech wird soweit ich weiß grade von Computerbase getestet, insofern habe ich davon erstmal Abstand genommen. Ich habe aber schon neue Ideen bezüglich Netzteil-Reviews


 
Du kannst dir mal die von Arlt anschauen.
Sowas wie das hier.
500W ARLT 80% Efficiency Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer


----------



## metalstore (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



AMD-CPU schrieb:


> Leider doch  China-Böller: Hantol Silent 700 Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement


 
Respekt 
Mit dem " schlechter kann beim besten Willen doch nicht mehr werden" habe ich mich auf das vorgeschlagene Projekt (Hirnspinnerei, aber wieso nicht  ) bezogen 
Aber das dem Zement ist ja wohl ne Frechheit im Quadrat


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Sowas ist Betrug. Nichts anderes.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Betrug ist auch der 780w Aufkleber 



> > wir bedanken uns für Ihre Mitteilung. Ihre Nachricht haben wir zur
> > Kenntnisnahme
> > an unsere zuständige Fachgruppe weitergeleitet. Alle dort eingehenden Hinweise
> > werden ausgewertet und - falls kein sofortiges Aufgreifen möglich ist -
> ...


----------



## metalstore (5. Juni 2014)

Wieso, vielleicht liefert es ja eine Leistung von 780W - in dem Moment bevor es abraucht 
Weiß ja keiner bzw. will keiner wissen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Tu mal die Namen raus machen...


----------



## alm0st (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Das ist echt kriminell was man da serviert bekommt und meiner Meinung nach ist dieses falsche CE Logo durchaus in betrügerischer Absicht aufgedruckt. Und leider gibts nach wie vor genug Leute, die auf der Suche nach nem Netzteil einfach das erst beste (in Sachen Preis) in den Rechner knallen. Ich habe für mein bequiet mit 850W knappe 180 € gelatzt und das Ding tut seit 5 Jahren einen guten Dienst. Mit sonem Kracher als Netzteil könnte ich keine Minute ohne die Berfürchtung spielen, das mir der Rechner jeden Moment um die Ohren fliegen könnte


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juni 2014)

Nach 5Jahren ist das aber auch schon ein bisschen älter, lange sollte das nicht mehr drinbleiben.
Ich frage mich allerdings nur, weshalb nicht gleich 800Watt draufgeschrieben werden und weshalb man Rails falsch angeben sollte.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> und weshalb man Rails falsch angeben sollte.


 
Ganz einfach, damit man die 780 Watt eben drauf schreiben kann. 2*12V Rails mit 20A machen halt nur 500Watt laut Chinaböller-Logik, da sind vier Rails schon praktischer ^^ 

Übrigens scheint das mit den Rails zusammen löten beliebt zu sein, ich hab grad den nächsten Chinaböller hier und bei dem scheint das auch so zu sein.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Werden da nicht 5 und 3,3V mitgezählt bei der Gesamtleistung?


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Das auch, ja. Hab grad so einen Fall hier:

3,3V + 5V = 125Watt
12V1 hat 17A, 12V2 hat 18A, das macht laut Hersteller 420 Watt
-12V und +5Vsb kommen zusammen auf 13,6W

Vom Hersteller ist das Netzteil jetzt mit 550 Watt angegeben


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Hab deiner Amazon-Bewertung mal meinen Daumen verpasst. Die Leute müssen ja vor so einer Brandbombe gewarnt werden...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Werden da nicht 5 und 3,3V mitgezählt bei der Gesamtleistung?


 
Ja. Aber kombinierte 3,3 und 5 Volt plus kombiniere 12 Volt ergeben in der Regel mehr als auf dem Netzteil drauf steht.
Siehst du ja auch bei aktuellen Netzteilen wo die 12 Volt Leitung mehr als 95% der Leistung des Netzteils zur Verfügung stellen kann. 3,3 und 5 Volt leisten noch mal extra was.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Gesamtleistung viel höher angegeben wird als die 12v-Leistung, würde ich sowieso vorsichtig sein...


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ein kleines Update von meiner Seite: Ende nächster Woche ist der Videodreh geplant, dann lasse ich das Netzteil einmal hochgehen


----------



## metalstore (7. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir ja gern ein "Gefällt mir" dafür geben, das geht in der App aber leider nicht :/

Und noch zum Video: bitte nur mit ausreichend (>10m) Sicherheitsabstand und am besten ohne restliche Hardware, wäre ja schade um diese 

Btw: brauchst du dafür nicht Schein als Pyrotechniker, Bombenexperte oder dergleichen?


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Es wurde ausreichend vorgesorgt, keine Sorge


----------



## sani1008 (7. Juni 2014)

Ich denke dass Chinaböller eigentlich garnicht wert sind das man sich die Mühe macht so aufzuschrauben oder?
Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Doch auf jeden Fall, denn nur so bekommt man anschaulich dargestellt was das eigentlich für ein Schrott ist. Und die Masse an Rückmeldungen und Interesse hat auf jeden Fall gezeigt, das sich das lohnt


----------



## HeisenbergPC (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Danke für das  Review.

Da sieht man wieder mal was für Schrott als Netzteil verkauft wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Da sieht man aber auch, was hierzulande für Schrott gekauft wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Nachdem ich etwas mit diesem guten Stück 'gearbeitet' habe, muss ich sagen:
Wenn man ein paar Komponenten von diesem Gerät gern hätte, lohnt es sich unter Umständen es zu kaufen.

Dass das Gerät in D eigentlich nicht verkauft werden sollte, versteht sich von selbst -> anscheinend kein Bleifreies Lot verwendet.
Dafür lässt sich jede Komponente sehr schön entlöten 


 Oh und der WT7520 ist ja eben KEIN Protection IC!
Schau dir das Datenblatt bitte noch mal GENAU an.

Das ist der Controller für das gesamte Netzteil, der auch OVP/UVP für die Rails mitbringt...
Also für die billigsten der billigsten Netzteile


----------



## schmutzler (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Ich hatte mir im Jahr 2011 einen Fertig-PC gekauft, in dem dieses Netzteil drin war.

Bis Dezember letzten Jahres habe ich es auch genutzt. Wow, da saß ich ja auf einer tickenden Zeitbombe!

Wenn ich bedenke, dass in meinem alten Rechner ein AMD X4 640 (TDP: 95Watt) und eine Radeon HD6970 (250W bei Voll-Last) drin war, muss das Teil ja schon mächtig an der Leistungsgrenze gelaufen sein. Nunja, die Stromrechnung war ganz ordentlich. 

Ich hatte das Ding aufgehoben, um es eventuell für eine GT730 zu verwenden (als eGPU) - die 23W TDP müsste es ja locker packen. In Anbetracht der fehlenden Schutzschaltungen werde ich das nun doch lieber sein lassen.


----------



## joneskey98 (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Naja. Tickende Zeitbombe sagst du... Das Teil läuft seit 2011 jeden Tag im Office PC meines Vaters. Auch wenn es nicht das beste Netzteil ist rechne ich es dem Ding hoch an, überhaupt so lange zu laufen. Demnach würde ich dieses NT so manch anderem Böller vorziehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Und was für eine Leistungsaufnahme hat der Office PC?
Bau mal eine R9 390 ein, dann wirst du sehen, was passiert.


----------



## joneskey98 (4. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was für eine Leistungsaufnahme hat der Office PC?
> Bau mal eine R9 390 ein, dann wirst du sehen, was passiert.


Ja das ist mir schon klar. Aber es hat ja auch nicht jeder PC ne R9 390 drin. Und für nen Athlon II X2 250, 8Gb DDR2 eine 9500gt und ne Festplatte reicht es... Und falls es kaputt geht, würde es auch nicht schaden, dass sich mein Daddy nen neuen Knecht zulegt. Das Teil wird langsam alt. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass das Netzteil eigentlich ein haufen Schrott in nem Blechgehäuse ist, allerdings hält es bei geringer last anscheinend doch ein paar jährchen. Außerdem kann man meinem Vater sagen, was man will... Das was auf dem Typenschild steht kommt auch sicher raus... Also ist das Teil mehr als genug für den PC... 
Grüße!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

Das Dilemma ist auch nicht, dass das Netzteil Schrott ist, das weißt du ja auch selbst.
Das Dilemma ist, dass das Teil völlig ineffizient ist. Alleine deswegen würde ich es ersetzen.


----------

